# Other Rainbow Gatherings 2011: Allegheny National Forest in Pennsylvania



## little_owl (Jun 12, 2011)

Would anyone know what the dates are for the Rainbow Gathering happening at the Allegheny National Forest in Pennsylvania this year?


----------



## sons of vipers (Jun 12, 2011)

deff interested in this


----------



## little_owl (Jun 13, 2011)

I heard it should be around the beginning of July, like around the fifth but need to know the exact dates. I hope someone knows when it is.


----------



## TheNewKid (Jun 20, 2011)

The rainbow gatherings in Garey, Indiana bucko. You best stick yer thumb out and get there!


----------

